# Canon Warranty



## inky38 (Sep 9, 2012)

Almost a year ago I bought a Canon 7D with the 15-85mm lens from a English sounding web site.

I did some research beforehand and was convincved that the retailer was in actual fact in Hong Kong. The cheaper prices lead me to believe that it would be a 'grey import' too. Nevertheless, I thought at that price it was worth taking the risk.

After a couple of weeks the camera turned up and worked perfectly. There was nothing in the box to suggest that there was a uk warranty, in fact all the documentation and software included in the box was Asia Pacific.

About a month ago, I noticed that the lens started to play up a bit. It wasn't focusing correctly (auto and manual focusing). A bit more research on the web actually indicated that it was a bit of a common problem with this lens.

I was now faced with the decision as to what to do with the lens. Send it back to Hong Kong or try and get it repaired in the UK (possibly having to pay).

I thought what the heck, I'll give Canon UK a ring and see what they say.

I spoke to a lady in Canon Tech Support explaining that I bought the camera and lens from an English web site, but suspected that it was actually sent from Hong Kong.

The lady said "As long as you paid for your camera in Pounds and Pence and you have an invoice to prove it, you will be covered by a UK warranty. Send it to us and we'll fix it free of charge"

Result !!!

I sent my lens off to Canon UK (Elstree) on the Monday and got it back on the Friday of the same week.

How's that for service.

Thanks very much Canon 

I guess it just goes to show that you can shop around on the web and still get a local warranty as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2012)

It is likely that Canon will cover it as long as you have a bill of sale from a authorized dealer. 
However, its not something that you can count on, it might work for five people, but not the next five.


----------



## inky38 (Sep 10, 2012)

You may well be correct about the authorised dealers, however when I spoke to tech support they made no mention of this, just the requirement that it was paid for in Pounds and Pence

I've found that the list of 'authorised dealers' (e-tailers) is not the easiest thing to locate, especially when you are purchasing from a web site


----------

